# Kansas Man Accidentally Shoots Himself in Groin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

A botched kidnapping ended with one of the assailants shooting himself in the groin, Wichita police said. The man had just stuck the gun back into his waistband when it fired, shooting him in the left testicle.
He cringed, causing the gun to fire again and strike him in the left calf.
When the shooting ended, the 23-year-old man managed to walk himself into the hospital for treatment, police said. He and his two accomplices, ages 18 and 20, were arrested for aggravated attempted kidnapping and conspiracy to obstruct justice.
The men were attempting to kidnap a teen in a dispute over stereo speakers, police said.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

The man had just stuck the gun back into his waistband when it fired, shooting him in the left testicle.
He cringed, causing the gun to fire again and strike him in the left calf.


roflmfao


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

shot his nuts off. that is too funny.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's times like this that I wish Machine Guns were legal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone ever hear about a shooting in LA a few years ago, where the gangbanger in the rt rear pass seat was shooting "gangsta" style . arm out the window and over the roof of the car, gun sideways at the intended target onthe drivers side of the street. He killed the guy next to him and the driver, target escaped injury.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Think of the most excruciating knock in the bag you ever had in your life (sports, fight, wife caught you with her sister), now multiply that by a power of 100, and this nitwit still is in greater agony.


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

thats a freeking riot....talk about "blowing" his load off huh?..huh?.huh?!!!...bbooyyaaa!


----------

